# Please give me information about HRE



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

This morning I had to rush my Kobe to the hospital and the vet thinks it is HRE. I did a little researching but has anyone here have any experiences with it? I am so sad. I keep calling to see how he is doing and so far they told me he is responding and doing better. They think he may have ate something he wasn't suppose to eat and he loves going into the trash or eating little things off the floor. 

I also wanted to get advice on which per insurance to go with. This really scared me. Thanks ladies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. Do you mean HGE? You have to remind yourself that Kobe is in the best place to get the care he needs. From what little I know, HGE is treated with supportive therapies and so the vet hospital is the best place for Kobe, and it usually responds well to treatment. I hope you have him back in your arms soon. In terms of insurance, you need to make certain that it will cover HGE if this reoccurs. If it is HGE, then it is idiopathic, which means they really will never know the real cause.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I meant to add, I know it is very difficult, but try not to worry about your little one. He is getting the care that he needs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's HGE, it's very treatable if attended to promptly. Also, from personal experience, I'll tell you that once you've had the HGE as a diagnosis, most pet insurances will consider it pre-existing and exclude anything related to the GI system.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for Kobe that he'll be well and home with you soon?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That must've been very scary for you! I'm so glad you took him on to the vet and hopefully, he will be better within a few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all so much and yes it is HGE my nerves have been crazy today! I have been calling back and forth and they are keeping him overnight. The vet said that he is finally sitting up but still weak. Please keep the prayers coming. 

Yes I called pet plan today and they said it would take 24 months for them to cover it if it happen again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joy,

HGE is very treatable. That doesn't make going through this easy for you. Take care of yourself, little Kobe will be home soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for Kobe


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry your little one isn't feeling well. I think all will be okay....HGE is treatable. Yes do get pet insurance, it is important. Prayers and hugs....keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Kobe's bout w/HGE---something we all need to be on the watch for. Vets know how to handle HGE if they are contacted quickly. 
I know it looks very scary. . . sending you a big hug.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

My Kobe passed away this morning. The vet kept him overnight bit no one stayed with him. If I would have known no one was staying I would have brought him home. I am so hurt. I'm sick to my stomach. Thank you all for your prayers and kind thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Poppy's mommy said:


> My Kobe passed away this morning. The vet kept him overnight bit no one stayed with him. If I would have known no one was staying I would have brought him home. I am so hurt. I'm sick to my stomach. Thank you all for your prayers and kind thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Joy, i'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Kobe, i know how long you have waited to find your perfect little malt and now to have him gone. :crying 2: 
:grouphug:


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Joy,

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is my thread about HGE when Tilly had it in 2007.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/78536-need-prayers-tilly.html


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Dearest Joy , this is for you:


K.................Kisses from heaven he will continue to send Mommy:smootch:

O................Oh! what a shock it is for all of us:smcry::smcry::smcry:

B.................Be at peace now, little Kobe, you are an Angel:innocent:

E.................Ever and forever in mommy's heart:heart:




*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Joy my heart is breaking for you! I am so sorry to hear this! My stomache is hurting now too! Please know my heart is with you right now! I know no words can heal you right now and I am so sorry for that! HUGS HUGS HUGS! RIP Kobe


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Joy, I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, little Kobe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So very sorry RIP little one. Heartbreaking


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in tears right now, I am so very sorry. I am also sorry that I got your hopes up. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joy -- my heart is breaking for you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Joy, I am so so sorry about your baby. I had to go back and look to see when you got him and I see he's just a puppy. My heart is broken for you. I hope you can take some comfort in the love and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Joy there are just no words to describe how sorry I am at the loss of Kobe. RIP sweet puppy. Hugs, Wanda and Lily


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

This is so heartbreaking. I was reading the thread and expecting him to be OK. I can't beleive how fast that happened. I am SOOO sorry for your loss. As I said the other day, if we coould have our precious fluffs for 100 years, that still would not be long enough. Run free and happy at The Bridge, Angel Koby....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Joy am just so sad to read this. I know how long you waited and hoped for him. He was such a perfect boy for you. I am disturbed that the vet left him. HGE is so serious. This is just awful.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Joy, I am absolutely shocked and saddened . I lost a young puppy suddenly in the past and it's the worst feeling . Please know that I am thinking of you. It may get harder before it gets better. Let us know if you need any words of support.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Kobe.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. My heart hurts for you. We are here for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is such heartbreaking news. I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Kobe.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am terribly sorry for you loss. There just aren't words.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling but please know that you and Kobe are in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all so so so much for the hugs thoughts and prayers I truly appreciate them. Carina and Deb I really can't believe it. It's like I'm in shock. I can not wrap around my rad why they would leave him by himself i just don't understand. Lynn thank you so much for the link to the story about Tilly's bout with HGE. I am happy that she okay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry - I don't even know what to say. Your baby is running and playing free - may you find comfort in memories of the love you shared with him!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so very sorry  this is truly heartbreaking. You are in my thoughts. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There just aren't words. I can't express how sorry I am. Please know we are here for you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Joy,


I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful little Kobe. This is tragic!! I remember how long you waited for that precious baby boy. My heart aches for you:wub::grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was not expecting this either since other malts made it through it. I am shocked. So sorry your little one did not make it. I hate to read about the loss of one of those babies. I know how hard it is to get over it. The first days are awful.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joy - I'm so very sorry. I haven't been on SM this past week. Am in tears reading this. Kobe was so young wasn't he? I know there's a huge hole in your heart right now and pray it will mend with time.:grouphug:
I know that HGE can be life threatening and remember when one of our members rushed her little one to the vet and they said she could easily have died if not treated quickly. I can't even imagine the vet leaving her alone with this. I would really follow up with your vet's office. Was this an individual vet or a chain? This is like malpractice. That was one of the questions I asked when interviewing vets...is someone with the pets, 24/7 and the answer at mine, is yes. Vet techs all night who constantly monitor and alert the vets if anything seems off. I hope that maybe your sad story might save another's life with that knowledge.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you so much Susan. I emailed with all my questions yesterday and I will follow up Monday morning when they open up. The practice is individually owned. They groom and vet dogs.




Snowbody said:


> Joy - I'm so very sorry. I haven't been on SM this past week. Am in tears reading this. Kobe was so young wasn't he? I know there's a huge hole in your heart right now and pray it will mend with time.:grouphug:
> I know that HGE can be life threatening and remember when one of our members rushed her little one to the vet and they said she could easily have died if not treated quickly. I can't even imagine the vet leaving her alone with this. I would really follow up with your vet's office. Was this an individual vet or a chain? This is like malpractice. That was one of the questions I asked when interviewing vets...is someone with the pets, 24/7 and the answer at mine, is yes. Vet techs all night who constantly monitor and alert the vets if anything seems off. I hope that maybe your sad story might save another's life with that knowledge.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just now reading this with tears in my eyes! No words can express how sorry I an for your loss. When you leave them at the vet you think they are being cared for! So sorry.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

sherry said:


> I'm just now reading this with tears in my eyes! No words can express how sorry I an for your loss. When you leave them at the vet you think they are being cared for! So sorry.



*Thank you so much Sherry*


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Joy, I am just reading this. I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Kobe. What a horrible experience to go through. Sending prayers, and strength for heart healing to make it through this event whole.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, this is such sad news! You must be crazy w/grief. What a shock. I do hope you have told your breeder. I know HGE is random, and the cause is not known. My heart is breaking for you. There are no words really to express the tragedy of this.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am just reading this and numb with shock that dear Kobe slipped so quickly across the bridge! I am so sorry, there are no words to express this loss, but I am thinking of you.
Hugs!


----------

